# Navarre pier easter



## hubbyandwife (Jan 2, 2011)

Very few pompano...no kings...very few spanish....saw one cobia that wasnt landed. Morning wasnt very good. Gonna try again in pm.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks for the report.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Tagging on to the ops post, my son and I were out there from 1400 - 1700 today and saw very little action. I did see one nice pomp in one cooler. There were several 20 - 30 pound kings caught off of the end, but you would have a better chance winning the lottery than being the one to actually receive a king bite out there with so many lines in the water. We were hoping the spanish would show up in schools like they did Friday, but of course they didn't. The ones that did show up were small and rapidly caught. We ended up with one between us and two break-offs using 40# flouro. The crowd was pretty reasonable today; except for on the end... Tight lines.


----------



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

Caught plenty of ballyhoo today there at the pier. I saw one nice Spanish early in the AM and one king early at the end. Shame the guy did not land the cobia, looked very healthy in size.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

OH!!! I know what I did see yesterday that blew my mind. One fellow was fishing in the pier's shadow with a sabiki rig and absolutely killing the baby squid... He kept throwing them over onto the pier in the hot sun and all I could do was think about all of those tasty squid rings he was wasting...


----------

